# Glitter Vinyl Cracking



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have been pressing glitter vinyl with stones and noticed that some of the glitter cracks!! I have wasted about 5 shirts and cannot figure out what I am doing wrong. 

1. I press the vinyl, wait to cool and remove when cold
2. I press the stones after and once I do this, I notice the cracks


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

What brand of vinyl is it? What kind of shirt? Temp, pressure? Is it a ribbed shirt?


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I am using next level crew tee, it's not ribbed. Temp 320 15 sec for initial press then I press the stones for 15. I usually press them all at once then come back and press the stones. 

I am also careful not to pull the shirt when I remove the hotfix tape.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Glitter flake from Stahls.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

gabenick2 said:


> Glitter flake from Stahls.


What about the stones? The look like they are yellowing maybe your press is hotter than normal check your press for proper heat


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

to me it looks like a tear when weeding. even though you don't notice it if you are pulling to hard and too fast with the glitter you will get small tears that will get bigger then you pull the top off. I have found that glitter is really very forgiving. you can take a small piece and place it over the crack to seal it. and if you sometime pull it off and pull some of the glitter off you can then put it down again really close some over lapping and re press and it will band to its self


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Which vinyl?
The glitter with the smooth finish or matte finnish.

We check our heat presses every day with a non contact themo.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Mabuzi said:


> Which vinyl?
> The glitter with the smooth finish or matte finnish.
> 
> We check our heat presses every day with a non contact themo.


Look into a future purchase of a contact thermo. You would be amazed of the difference.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

The stones I used are citrine. 

I thought about patching it but wasnot sure if it would work or not, I will try it out.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: Glitter Vinyl Cracking*



dazzabling said:


> Look into a future purchase of a contact thermo. You would be amazed of the difference.


What is a contact thermo? Is it like a silicone sheet?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

rubyred said:


> What is a contact thermo? Is it like a silicone sheet?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


No, a contact thermometer it has a probe on the end and you test with direct contact of the heat press in different areas to avoid cold spots on the press something a non contact can't really predict


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

You might need to treat this as if you are doing a 2 color design with the glitter flake. See this video from Stahls. Heat Transfer Material CAD-CUT Glitter Flake | Stahls then click the vide tab. It shows how you only use a partial heat press cycle to get the 1st layer to stick and then come back with the second layer and do the full press cycle. Just a thought.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

twok4hd said:


> You might need to treat this as if you are doing a 2 color design with the glitter flake. See this video from Stahls. Heat Transfer Material CAD-CUT Glitter Flake | Stahls then click the vide tab. It shows how you only use a partial heat press cycle to get the 1st layer to stick and then come back with the second layer and do the full press cycle. Just a thought.


I was thinking along the same line: Tack down the glitter flake with a quick press, peel, press rhinestones for full time, peel. Let us know what works for you


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

rubyred said:


> I was thinking along the same line: Tack down the glitter flake with a quick press, peel, press rhinestones for full time, peel. Let us know what works for you


 
sounds good but remember to let the glitter cool some before peeling. check it as you are pealing that it is not ripping and is staying on the garment


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, I believe you have a thin line of glitter, once your stones are press the glitter is pulling off with the stones plastic backing. That area is not thick enough in the deisgn. It's the design. Happen to me. 
Hope this helps. jennjenn


----------

